# If You Wanted to HOG Hunt...Where Would You Go?



## Nalajr (May 1, 2014)

Hey all,

Here's a question for you.

If you were wanting to do some hog hunting, bow hunting to be exact, and you didn't belong to a lease and were ABSOLUTELY were NOT going to pay for a place to sit 15 yards from a Drum that spews corn out every 2 hours, where would you go and why?

I am in the Houston area so naturally I can't go to Amarillo or Dallas.

I'm leery of Sam Houston due to the huge numbers of times I've been told by those that have lived and hunted SHNF for MANY years that I'd be damned lucky to even SEE a hog in the daylight in SHNF.

What's Your Destination?

Nalajr


----------



## fishdfly (Sep 12, 2010)

As close as you are going to get with your limitations is your TV.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Eagle Lake Exotics, Eagle Lake Texas. Benny will have plenty of pigs.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Practically every creek, river bottom, and tract of dense brush in SE Texas is overrun with hogs. Do some research and knock on some doors and you will find landowners that will give you permission to hunt.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Lots of public land allows hog hunting year round. You are tight not likely to see them running around during the day. But if you know how to still hunt just walk thru and find them bedded up. I can be done and you aren't stalking the corn barrel. You will be noisy at bow range so make hog call sounds....they won't spook they will stand up to see you and hopefully you see them first.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Find a place to hunt, public or private, setup a tree stand in an area with a good amount of sign, use an electronic caller. "Piglet in distress" if you want to shoot big boars. "Feeding frenzy" if you want meat for the freezer.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

This same conversation was held a while back with the OP of this thread included.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=9122322#post9122322


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

Nalajr said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Here's a question for you.
> 
> ...


I guess my first option would be public land that offers hog hunting during the off season. With that said, I have killed a hog on public land while I was turkey hunting. Shot it in the head with my turkey load at about 20 yds. And I was the only person out there at that time.
My next option would be to find tracts of land that could possibly hold hogs. Then find out who owns it and start knocking on doors.
Now, if you don't want to do all the leg work on scouting out public land and/or locating a landowner willing to let you in on their property, your next option is to find a day lease that has everything already set up, uping your chances at actually killing a hog or hogs.
The 4th option you have is get on a lease(yearly) that has hogs.
Your last option is befriend somebody that has access to a place with hogs.
Good luck with your search.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

HydraSports said:


> This same conversation was held a while back with the OP of this thread included.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=9122322#post9122322


Guess he didn't learn, doesn't want to pay to hunt, then doesn't want to do his own research. 
Good luck...........


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

daddyeaux said:


> Guess he didn't learn, doesn't want to pay to hunt, then doesn't want to do his own research.
> Good luck...........


Seems wishywashy to me!

Here is line he put in that post
"I have decided to just shoot my bow at my foam targets in the yard and be done with it for hunting in Texas."


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Lance Rozier unit of the Big Thicket Parks has more hogs than ANY public hunting place in Texas, don't know the particulars of getting your permit OR how long you can hunt. A few yrs back AFTER the Feds stocked Canebreak Rattlesnakes in Lance Rozier they came back and wanted to hire a Gov trapper to catch all the pigs due to them eating the rattlers, the locals stopped the trapping of the hogs BUT were not able to stop the stocking of the Timber Rattlers. Jack Gore Baygall is another one thats full of pigs, check out Big Thicket Parks and go from there...


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

wet dreams said:


> A few yrs back AFTER the Feds stocked Canebreak Rattlesnakes in Lance Rozier


This may be a rumor that has been perpetuated.

My understanding is that timber rattlesnakes (aka canebrake rattlesnakes) have not been successfully relocated or stocked anywhere. They have a strong homing affinity for the place where they were hatched and if moved they will wander around trying to find their home range until they starve to death.

What has happened, is there are research studies where snakes have been captured and fitted with tracking devises and then released back to the spot where they were caught.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

I posted a request for info on where to send my Nephew & BIL from MN on a hog hunt and got several responses with good advice on PAID GUIDED TRIPS, which is exactly what I hoped for. Thanks guys!! I also got a nice long private diatribe from Nalajr about how much we Texans suck and don't know how to "help one another". My response to him is below, he can be ****** off if he wants. 2Cool people have changed my life, just search for "Jake the Stray from Baffin Bay". I'm not a hunter, and I appreciate those of you that are taking a minute to inform me. If I can return the favor in any capacity, you have but to ask. Below is my response.

Not sure what to tell you. I've had a few responses and some good advice on where to send my Nephew & BIL to hunt hogs and turkey. All paid for guided trips, which is what I expected. Look, I'm not a hunter, shot 1 buck 30 years ago, decided I'd rather take pictures of them. 

That said, I have owned a large piece of property and been asked by everyone I knew and some I didn't if they could hunt hogs for free. Every one of them swore they would leave the place better than they found it, absolutely none of them did. When a "favor" costs me 1000's of $$ and those that caused the damage conveniently disappear, I lock my gates. I hope you find a place to hunt the way you like and on your terms.


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

I hear Louisiana and Georgia are great places.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

AvianQuest said:


> This may be a rumor that has been perpetuated.
> 
> My understanding is that timber rattlesnakes (aka canebrake rattlesnakes) have not been successfully relocated or stocked anywhere. They have a strong homing affinity for the place where they were hatched and if moved they will wander around trying to find their home range until they starve to death.
> 
> What has happened, is there are research studies where snakes have been captured and fitted with tracking devises and then released back to the spot where they were caught.


I was basing my post on facts from a guy I worked with for yrs that lives in Saratoga with property that borders the 'park' plus several others that were at the town hall meetings before the stocking. It very well could be considered UNsuccessfull but there were several hundred put in Lance Rozier along with Jack Gore Baygall. BTW the ones I know of that have been killed were VERY healthy...anyway there are LOTS N LOTS of pigs in both parks....


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Maybe the OP could put up a deposit to the rancher until he proved what a swell guy he is.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

But he ABSOLUTELY does not want to pay to hunt........hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

He only said he ABSOLUTELY would not pay to hunt over a feeder. Didn't say he wouldn't pay to hunt without a feeder.


----------



## TexasBuzzard (Jun 27, 2008)

There is already a crowd here and I am not going to make a new post. So I will just drop this here.

I live in Crosby and I need to find a day/cabin/lodge hunt for my 11 year old. I wanted to stay within 2-3 hour drive. I want to pay a decent price for a decent experience for the boy, no trigger time for me. I called a couple of good places (Langley, their prices are fair) but they are booked up. There are some openings later at some other places but I was hoping to find something for Friday March 6th (evening) through Sunday morning. I have told him he can have two pigs, I only have so much room for sausage. 

I don't know the OP and I am doing my own research right after I post this. If anybody knows somebody just let me know. I appreciate it.


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

*I've seen lots of um on Sabine*



horned frog said:


> I hear Louisiana and Georgia are great places.


 Cruzin the east side of the lake I've seen lots of them but never tried to hunt them.
:texasflag


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

horned frog said:


> I hear Louisiana and Georgia are great places.


LOL, I heard the same!


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Still hunt around the creeks that are on public land around Sam Rayburn lake. I see lots of hogs feeding in these place while fishing. Probably the same around Lake Livingston. Knock on some doorsnat rice faarms. Pigs play havoc on levees.


----------



## hydestik (Jul 2, 2007)

Hunting is big business..from equipment to clothing to leases and feeders and taxidermy.. It's like golf , racing, whatever your passion. If you don't want to spend the money or invest the time, maybe it's not for you...


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

I think that I would stay out of the jack gore baygall if you dont know someone. Not outsider friendly.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Superman70 said:


> I think that I would stay out of the jack gore baygall if you dont know someone. Not outsider friendly.


Haha just tell them your mom was a Eason, Gore or Hollyfield.....then they will help...


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Just finding a place to go hunt around Houston for free is impossible. It costs $48 for the APH permit at the least.

once you purchase that they will send you a book on places to hunt for the public

Near Houston the SAM is it. You can also go to Davy Crockett or Sabine but close to Houston it is the SAM.

The OP is living in a fantasy land if he thinks going to find a hunt for free that is easy.

All public hunting lands are tough to hunt. There are a million hunters in Texas like the OP that want to take advantage of any free hunts they can. BUt it just isnt there anymore. Move to a different state like Alaska if you want to get in on a cheap public land hunt.

I hunt the SAM several times a year. I go 5 to 6 times a year and have seen pigs maybe 5 times in the past 3 years and have gotten off only 1 shot at them.

All of my sighting were at Dusk except the 1 shot "I missed" which was midday. 

Those piggies are smart and it is hard to get in the right position to shoot without bait so good luck OP with your fantasy of having someone put you on hogs for free.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Yessir doll that'll work


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Superman70 said:


> Yessir doll that'll work


Hmmm you sound like you could be from 'Caney Head'


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

www.ChrisCrockerOutfitting.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

No Im further north on 96. Just have kin folks by marrige in Fred.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

For anyone interested. ABC bow hunting ranch. San Saba. I've been 6 yrs. in a row. Didn't get the chance to go last 2 yrs. Though. Always a successful hunt.


----------

